# Hi!



## Lostandfound (Jan 25, 2017)

I don't remember if I've introduced myself before, I've been lurking on this forum for so many years!

I'm a pet/hobby breeder from Tennessee in the US. My passion for mice came from owning them as a kid, and I have owned them off and on ever since. Finally starting to dig into the genetics of it, as my son has been learning about some simple genetic concepts in school, punnett squares and all that. Previously, we always just bred for temperment as pets. We currently only have 12 mice right now. I'm also an artist, I sculpt animals, and use that to fund my mouse projects, lol! Looking forward to actually participating in this forum!


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hello and welcome


----------



## Amtma Mousery (Jan 29, 2015)

Welcome


----------

